# AM2 CPU cooler.



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Im looking for some Good CPU coolers that are pretty much easy to fit.

Socket AM2 on a M2N Deleuxe motherboard. Any Suggestions? * wont Be Overclocking, Just fancy going with something other than the Stock*

Looking for nothing Over £30.


Thanks :grin:


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

The M2N SLI Deluxe? Gawd, I HATE those boards. I went through two in no time and found that that particular board is prone to failure.


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

It was Linderman who suggested it Here :

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f15/back-to-which-motherboard-172983.html


I was going to get the SLI K9N SLI Plat. but i heard from someone that they fail quite alot too.

Im confused as to which one to buy :4-dontkno :laugh:


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I haven't heard anything terrible about the K9N Platinums and have an associate who is currently using one in his main rig.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Go for the Zalman 7700. Its a good cooler and doesn't have the problem of being too heavy.


----------

